# FTP ?

## filter69

Where is it wrote how to set up and turn on ftp ?

i cant ftp to my gentoo box and i can't seem to find any docs on how to do it.

thanks

----------

## Nitro

First, you need to install a ftp server, to do that run: 

```
emerge net-ftp/proftpd
```

  Then, to make proftpd start automatically at boot time run: 

```
rc-update add proftpd default
```

  Now, to start proftpd up manually run: 

```
/etc/init.d/proftpd start
```

For more information about configuring proftpd, check out www.proftpd.net

----------

